# 62 Schwinn Superior



## Champy (Dec 5, 2016)

I picked up this Superior today from the original owner.  I asked about the steel S6 rims and he said he bought it with those rims.  Didnt the Superior come with aluminum rims?  Also check out the large spoke protector.  It has slots cut in it to clear spokes.  Serial is C2345.


----------



## Metacortex (Dec 5, 2016)

Yes the original rims were Weinmann alloy. That style of spoke protector first appeared in 1964. I can't see clearly enough to tell if the hubs are original, if not then perhaps the wheels came from a '64 or later Continental?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 5, 2016)

What color is that?


----------



## Metacortex (Dec 5, 2016)

I'd say it was Radiant Gold, it doesn't look like Terra Cotta.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 5, 2016)

Radiant Gold indeed. Looks to be in great shape. From what I can tell those are the original Normandy hubs with S6s laced into them. These are my favorite Schwinn lightweights.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 6, 2016)

The headbadge is in amazingly good condition. The red on them has usually faded to near invisibility.
Congrats on another great score.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice! Wouldn't mind one in the fleet..


----------

